# Juanitos Upholstry



## Joserios (Aug 2, 2011)

Has any one know were Juanintos custom upholstry is this days? he use to upholstry in South Gate CA and last I heard Riverside CA.


----------



## pancho pistolas (Jun 13, 2011)

Joserios said:


> Has any one know were Juanintos custom upholstry is this days? he use to upholstry in South Gate CA and last I heard Riverside CA.


 this is the last number i know of 310 762 1775 Juanitos Upholstery :420:


----------



## charlieshowtime (Nov 14, 2010)

yes he still does upholstery hes now in lynwood


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

I was wondering what happend to him havent seen him in years


----------



## The wagon (Sep 8, 2006)

whats his #


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

TTT


----------



## speedyshowtime (Jun 3, 2009)

THE BEST PLACE FOR INTERIORS IS JUANITOS:thumbsup::thumbsup:IN LYNWOOD CA


----------



## RIVERSIDELOWRIDING (Feb 7, 2007)

I HEAR THIS DUDE GETS DOWN ESPECIALLY WITH BISCUT TUCK


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

he stole like 5k from me. never finished my interior he was customizing my doors also . beware. this was back in like 99 -2003


----------



## Joserios (Aug 2, 2011)

Yup. He owes me 6k from 1998


----------



## TONY MONTANA (May 14, 2006)

if thats the caes that sucks about him stealing money...dude was badass with the old school interiors. definatly one of the top guys in the 90's.. i remember i homie from lansing, mi sent his truck out to him for work and well the truck and the money are still missing and LRM ran a article about it :yessad:


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

fuck that fucken puto... post an adress i would like to personaly pay his fucken ass a visit. i spit at his man hood.... coward no ball haveing ass. hhhhrrrrrraaaputtt. ladron pendejo estupido.


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

ttt for a flake ass. if you are from out of town watch it this lil bitch will burn you....


----------



## Gold86 (Sep 1, 2009)

He also burned a few people from Idaho. Thief indeed.


----------



## Droopy (May 10, 2005)

NIMSTER64 said:


> he stole like 5k from me. never finished my interior he was customizing my doors also . beware. this was back in like 99 -2003



Got burned for $2300 . Never finished my interior. Be careful with this cat. Now he's M.I.A.

:buttkick:


----------



## angelisticsola5960 (Nov 26, 2010)

Droopy said:


> Got burned for $2300 . Never finished my interior. Be careful with this cat. Now he's M.I.A.
> 
> :buttkick:





He's right. I helped him to go pick up his car. I use to hear so many good things bout this guy. Now all I hear are negative things. Sad.....


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

:thumbsdown:


----------



## Big Randy V (Feb 15, 2012)

:machinegun:


----------



## Droopy (May 10, 2005)

*TTT*:thumbsdown:


----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)

:thumbsdown:


----------



## EVIL91 (Nov 1, 2009)

Burned my cuz with his car took 2 yeas and never got dun


----------



## mr83lac (Oct 16, 2010)

simon this vato is no good he burn my boy whit more than 6gs and the car we came across hes number gave him a call and then he disappeard again hes M.I.A alright look out for this fool hes no good.


----------

